# Process / Safety



## chopz1 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm new to this so I'm still developing an understanding of the process for making cured / smoked bacon.

I don't have the ability to hot smoke with precise temperature control, so applying smoke to a belly while maintaining ~200 deg without risking overcooking would be challenging at best. 

My plan is to cold smoke for 6-8 hrs after curing / drying, then using my kitchen oven to bring the IT up to 150 deg.

2 questions:
Would anyone have any safety concerns based on the plan that I described?
What is the value in the final step of bringing the belly up to 150 IT?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2015)

chopz1 said:


> I'm new to this so I'm still developing an understanding of the process for making cured / smoked bacon.
> 
> I don't have the ability to hot smoke with precise temperature control, so applying smoke to a belly while maintaining ~200 deg without risking overcooking would be challenging at best.
> 
> ...




I prefer to cold smoke my bacon....  ~ 50-70 deg. F for several hours/up to 24....  then rest in the refer for a day or 2, uncovered on a wire rack....  then partially freezing and slicing....   then vac pack and freeze for later cooking....   where I bake in the oven on a rack at 325 ish until crispy and done...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2015)

The only benefit to smoking/cooking to 150° is, you can eat it with no further cooking, like baked Ham or Kielbasa. It is OK for a slice or two standing in front of the refer at 2AM...But a Bacon Sandwich? I want nearly crisp. I too, Cold Smoke then Bake to the desired doneness. Nothing better with Eggs and a stack of Pancakes!...JJ


----------

